# Need Help with Sloan Transformer



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey all. 
Our plumbers tend to wait till last minute to tell us anything so I'm hoping you guys can give me a quick answer so I can go ahead and order what I need in the morning. 

We have multiple Sloan hardwired flush valves (ECOS 111) that we need transformers for. The spec sheet calls for a Sloan EL-451. I know nothing about electricity or installing these things, really. 
The spec sheet for the EL-451 says "Transformer 6V 25 VA"
...That's it. All it says. 
Now, from what I've gathered, that's a 6V output voltage and a 25 VA rating?
No one seems to stock this transformer but I managed to find a transformer, not made by sloan but looks the same, that has 6V output but is only 18 VA rating. Will this work for this flush valve? 
We need 3 transformers. One to power 3 FV's, One to power 5 FV's, and One to power 1 FV. The EL-451 can support up to six so I thought maybe it would work since we aren't using it to it's capacity. 

Apologies for the essay. Hopefully someone can help because apparently we needed these, like, yesterday. 

Thanks


----------



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh, the transformer I found is part number 14W015 on graingers website. If that helps determining if it will work or not.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We've replaced Sloan transformers but I don't remember the details. Call Sloan.....


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

You can go higher on the VA but not lower.


----------



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

After some digging and a lot of bugging my electrician buddies, turns out we could use them but would only be able to power 1 flush valve per transformer. Guess we have to order them from sloan. Was worth a shot. Need to teach our plumbers some better planning! 

Thanks for the responses, everyone!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

plumbersteve27 said:


> After some digging and a lot of bugging my electrician buddies, turns out we could use them but would only be able to power 1 flush valve per transformer. Guess we have to order them from sloan. Was worth a shot. Need to teach our plumbers some better planning!
> 
> Thanks for the responses, everyone!



I would never replace those with an aftermarket substitution, too many potential issues. What caused them to go out anyway?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I would never replace those with an aftermarket substitution, too many potential issues. What caused them to go out anyway?



Assuming he picks an appropriately rated transformer, please, I ask if you could elaborate on what could go wrong?






.


----------

